# growth rate of Giant Flemish/Rex mix...?



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

I am getting some GF/Rex does next week; I realize the GF grow slower and hope to breed them with a NZ white buck. 

1. when can I breed the does (later than 5-6 mo?)
2. what kind of buck would you use for meat buns?
3. any other input?

thx


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

breeding age i am not sure on as i have never had the slower growing FG's but breeding them to a NZ would be good, they are going to need LARGE CAGES lots and lots of room,


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I'd wait 8 mon. or more to breed with any large breed.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

The larger the breed of rabbit, the longer they need to mature before breeding. A quick Google search turned up several references to 8 - 9 months. Several caution that they should be have their first litters before they are one year old, to prevent their pelvis from fusing. I don't know if this very prevalent idea is true or if it is another of those persistent old wives' tales, but perhaps someone on this forum who has Flemmies can give you accurate information.


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

I met with folks who raise GF yesterday--they raise purebreds. I was buying some cages and held their remaining buck--a sweety and with a pretty coat.
Pures need 8 mos for does and boys need a year to fully develop she said.
They didn't know how much quicker a hybrid would mature hence my question.

They thought sooner and also liked my plan to breed with a NZ buck thinking the kits would be of good size and meat. They know we are raising for meat and thought they should be quite a nice breed--but also thought that the daughters would have a better grow-out rate as they would be diluted GF at that point.
Four does for $35 seemed a decent deal--if they had been pure I might have passed...


----------



## Island Rabbits (Aug 12, 2009)

Ohai! I think you might be buying these from me  

I have heard that Rexes are also slow developing because they have denser muscle and therefore firmer meat(http://www.devilsgulchranch.com/meat_devil's_gulch_ranch.html#Rabbits) but I take info from commercial sites with a grain of salt. Still, yum!

In any case, my Rex got into the young girls' pen. The dam was only five and maybe a half months old and the sire was even younger. Not that I list this under Best Practices, but it should suggest the possibility of early maturity. 

In any case, I hope they work out well for you!


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

ha--yes I am the buyer!


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

if they had been pure, they would have been a heck of a steal!!! Not a bad price. I would wait a MINIMUM of seven months (as they will probably grow a bit faster and mature a bit earlier than a flemmy) or until they are at least bigger than the rex, whichever comes second. here's hoping they have the flemmy temperament.


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

just got them---gorgous coats!

Clearly someone who cares about their buns--hope to continue to work with them!


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

My FG/FL has turned into an awesome doe. Makes me want to give up my cross breeding program and go back to FL with her as a foundation doe.
She has shoulders like a fullback (if you are not familiar with American football, ask your DH  )

Her coat is terrific also. Never had a FG, so I don't know if comes from them. FL have nice coats, but they tend to be a fairly loosed skinned rabbit..... this rabbit's coat is as tight as a NZW.


----------



## Island Rabbits (Aug 12, 2009)

Aw shucks. Thanks. Flattery will get you everywhere!


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

I love my flemmy's coats, I don't really have anything to compare them to, but everyone else always comments on how soft they are. They seem to be a loose skinned rabbit, but again, I can only compare them to a meat mutt who is not what he is supposed to be.


----------



## jhuebner (Mar 29, 2009)

Flemish Giants... 

They take up to a year for a doe to mature, and 1.5 yrs for a buck. ARBA Standards, call for a buck to be 13# and a doe 13.5#, it takes that long to get a good condition rabbit. I've had a 20# Light Gray buck, I've seen a 24# Steel Doe. Both were ~1year + ... Carbohydrates to help w/ size! (we think the guy w/ the huge doe used some beer supplements, but we can't confirm that) 

I've not raised them for 30 years like some of my friends, but I have for ~10+. They are "the universal breed" and ARE the Gentle Giants... but they grow to mature weight/size slowly! 

Check out more about Flemish Giants at the National Federation of Flemish Giant Breeders page @ http://www.nffgrb.com/

They are the most bun for your bunny... LOL 

Good luck! 

JLH


----------

